# Help with Model Year



## texray (Jul 5, 2007)

I have a L245 with the serial number 11420. I can't seem to find what model year this is. I know L245's were built between 1977 and 1982. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Are you sure that is the serial number, I can only find that they had a 4 digit number when I look up your number. For further ****rmation see the link below.

http://www.tractordata.com/articles/technical/serialnumbers.html


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Hi Michael. Thanks for the link to the article and good to see your reply. 

Ray, is your L245 a DT (4WD) or an F (2WD) or H (2WD High Clearnce) model? 

If you don't have a set of manuals for it, they may help you out with identification as well as any repairs:

Kubota L245 Manuals

You might also email or call Ronnie Bowman in their parts depart***t and ask about your model year. (not sure if Ronnie still works there or not) 

On another note Ray. Does your L245 have a ROPS and seatbelts installed?

Kubota ROPS and Seatbelt Safety Program


----------

